# Kontrolle über Flash-Cookies in Chrome 12 Beta



## Newsfeed (10 Mai 2011)

Die jetzt als Beta erschienene Version 12 des freien Chrome-Browsers erlaubt das Löschen von Flash-Cookies, warnt beim Herunterladen von Malware und soll in CSS angegebene 3D-Transformationen schneller ausführen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

